# Wusthof on Craigslist... Real or Fake?



## jn835 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I was looking for some knives on Craigslist and found below set of Wusthof Gran Prix II 12 pcs for $150 in Dallas, TX, which is way below market price. I was about to buy it but then I saw same exact item in Austin Craigslist as well with slightly different price & description.

I got suspicious and tried to search internet to see if there are any reported cases of fake Wusthof. Didn't find any.

What do you guys think?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/hsh/4147059071.html

http://austin.craigslist.org/hsh/4147072726.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

One of the listings has been pulled, which is not a good sign. 

I wouldn't recommend buying a set of knives in general. For many reasons that have been discussed to death here before.  There's a lot of filler blades in there and the design is generally not considered ideal by most cooks anymore. 

And it's suspicious on a few levels as you noted.

Avoid.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

as the comedian sez  . . . . and here's yer sign:

"Cash and no negotiating."

buying _anything_ over the internet "cash" / money order / wire transfer / bank check /  PayPal "gift" is _the_ NUMBER  ONE sign of fraud.

use a credit card - NOT a debit card

or

PayPal but NEVER send money "as a gift" for goods because PayPal will tell you to take a hike.


----------

